# SZCZECIN - SEDINA MONUMENT



## lokomotiv2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all. 

I wanted to share with you some information about a project that's going on in my hometown, Szczecin, in Poland.
Many years ago, before the IIWW the German citizens of Stettin decided to erect a fountain that would reflect how strong the city, how important is the role that the sea plays in the city life and how important was the local trade for the city development. To do that they decide to build an enormous fountain on one of the main squares in town. The Sedina's composition was cast in bronze and depicted a standing figure of a woman in a boat, symbolizing Stettin.
Sedina holding the sail was to be an allegory of the future prosperity of the city in which she had help from Mercury and other water deities. 
After the IIWW the large bronze fountain has gone missing. For many years people passionate about history of both polish Szczecin and german Stettin have tried to rebuild it. Even the local polish government decided to support the idea, and the only problem right now is funding. A bunch of people got together and decided that crowd funding would be the best way to do it. You can learn much more about the fountain itself (and I am sure you'll be just as charmed as I was when I saw it for the first time) and contribute to that idea through different channels (I don't live in Poland anymore and I went with paypal payment, so I assume that most of the people would do the same). 
Together we can make this happen. It's not much - 25zł (around 5£/4€) - and for that kind of money anyone who chooses to financially support the campaign will be immortalized - including a name on the plaque, brick or board - when the individual elements of the figural composition are set.
You can make a real difference! 
You can get MUCH MORE information on the website - and you can show your support by making a humble donation 
Oh and I almost forgot - it's also a great way to promote your company in Poland and in Szczecin  It might be a start of a great journey for you !
SUPPORT SEDINA


----------



## theFixer (Jan 30, 2012)

Please help us to try rebuild the Sedina Monument, Manzelbrunnen in Szczecin (Stettin) 
https://wspieram.to/sedina

Example photos:


----------



## MetaCRNL (Feb 26, 2012)

This is fantastic, how do I know my money is going to the right place though? 

Wish I was rich so I could significantly help fund the whole project.


----------

